# Appartmento water flow rate



## Gobbosp

Afternoon all

Troubleshooting!!!!

Ive been noticing that my 36g shot has started to take around 50/60 seconds and the first bit of coffee to drop is around 20 secs.

This is the same even when i loosen up the grind.

I measured the flow rate without any coffee in and to get 50ml of water it is taking 30 seconds

Does this seem too long?

Comments appreciated as always

Steve


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Gobbosp said:


> Afternoon all
> 
> Troubleshooting!!!!
> 
> Ive been noticing that my 36g shot has started to take around 50/60 seconds and the first bit of coffee to drop is around 20 secs.
> 
> This is the same even when i loosen up the grind.
> 
> I measured the flow rate without any coffee in and to get 50ml of water it is taking 30 seconds
> 
> Does this seem too long?
> 
> Comments appreciated as always
> 
> Steve


That sounds rather excessive to me. Maybe you have a leak or a blockage somewhere?


----------



## espressotechno

Try backflushing with cleaner (eg Pulycaff) & then descaler acid.


----------



## Gobbosp

espressotechno said:


> Try backflushing with cleaner (eg Pulycaff) & then descaler acid.


I do both regularly and have done this morning no change


----------



## Gobbosp

MediumRoastSteam said:


> That sounds rather excessive to me. Maybe you have a leak or a blockage somewhere?


I would have thought a leak would show itself, i was thinking the pressure may need to be increased but don't really know - its still under warranty so i will be giving then a bell in the morning.


----------



## DavecUK

Could be something as simple as a blocked or kinked inlet tube in the tank.


----------



## Gobbosp

So, after a pump change and still the same problem i took off the nut at the top of the group head and cleaned out the inlet where a bit of something had clogged up the tiny inlet hole and as if by magic we have water flowing normally again


----------



## gibbon

How hard is the water in your area?


----------



## ajohn

Gobbosp said:


> So, after a pump change and still the same problem i took off the nut at the top of the group head and cleaned out the inlet where a bit of something had clogged up the tiny inlet hole and as if by magic we have water flowing normally again


DaveC's mention elsewhere of a weekly backflush might be a good idea.







I've recently started doing that.

John

-


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

Backflushing is good and keep things clean. There's a sticker post about cleanliness in this forum. It's definitely worthwhile reading.

If you chemically backflush, make sure you lubricate the cam lever subsequently always, otherwise the pins will wear out and you will have a squeaky lever. Unless you are a heavy user, you do not need to backflush chemically every week. Once every 4 weeks should suffice, depending on usage of course.

As per something blocking on the e61 inlet....

Scale? What water do you use on you machine?


----------



## ajohn

I didn't do it that regularly as I preheated the portafilter with a pressurised basket every time the machine was switched on. That gives a reasonably clean water backflush. A lot of the water collected in the basket goes back through the machine. The DB's 3 way action is rather exuberant though.

I'm using a bottomless portafilter now so can't do that any more. The machine makes 3 to 5 drinks a day and weekly looks to be ok. I haven't tried just using the pressurised basket in the standard portafilter from time to time yet.

John

-


----------



## MediumRoastSteam

ajohn said:


> I didn't do it that regularly as I preheated the portafilter with a pressurised basket every time the machine was switched on. That gives a reasonably clean water backflush. A lot of the water collected in the basket goes back through the machine. The DB's 3 way action is rather exuberant though.
> 
> I'm using a bottomless portafilter now so can't do that any more. The machine makes 3 to 5 drinks a day and weekly looks to be ok. I haven't tried just using the pressurised basket in the standard portafilter from time to time yet.
> 
> John
> 
> -


If you have a Sage DB (assuming DB is that) why not just backflush once a week? It's not an E61 machine.

PS: water alone will not stop the build up of coffee oils.


----------



## ajohn

MediumRoastSteam said:


> If you have a Sage DB (assuming DB is that) why not just backflush once a week? It's not an E61 machine.
> 
> PS: water alone will not stop the build up of coffee oils.


I know but on a DB grinds build up can be a bit of a problem so plain water helps keep them in check and dumps them into the drip tray. Oil needs dealing with less often.

John

-


----------

